# Ah the joys of the Pre-enrollment Medical



## Niteshade (15 Mar 2008)

First and foremost, this website has more information readily available that at the recruiting centre. Thus: Thanks a TON.

I have just recently completed my Pre-enrollment medical test and we some issues came up.

Hearing. I had some problems as a kid and as a result I had a graft done to my left ear. I personally cannot tell the difference, but the archaic machine at the CFRC said I am (literally) 5dB's away from an H2 (currently I am an H3) in my left ear. I am scheduled to see my doctor this coming week to see what can be done. I have been asked to get a letter and audiogram done. My question (or rather a precursor to the question) I have read that people have had their ear's cleaned (Syringed, flushed etc.) to remove any ear wax and such, and have gained upwards of 10dB in hearing test results. Does cleaning the ears REALLY do this? I haven't had an ear cleaning in well over a decade so lord knows what crap is inside my head. Thoughts and opinion's?

Secondly, I am stocky. English Stocky. 5'9" 227Lb's and can lift like a mule. Need a truck moved? I don't need keys. In fact I hit the gym for 2 hours every day of the week. Love it. Turns out that being a mule is bad too. I also have to go to my doctor for a letter as the CPO1 wants docs on whether or not I have a pre-existing metabolic condition. And while I don't think this is going to be an issue, but it concerns me as well as this will affect me geographical factors and such.

My rant: 
I find it interesting all these requirements are springing up now. It sure would have been nice to have been told all these things beforehand and I would have been prepared prior to the medical. The Recruiting website is slim on info. In fact, I found the medical requirements here! I remember after my medical (while waiting for my interview), I was sitting in the lobby listening to a recruiter tell a person "don't worry if your a little out of shape, we have a holding platoon where you do physical training for 90 days"... meanwhile by showing up even a little heavy may affect the smoothness of your application.

At 32 I sure would like to join the forces and be a sig op, and I think half my frustration is being told "no, wait". During the course of my lifespan, I have been very very lucky in being able to anything I have set my mind to. Maybe this is the one thing in my life I will not be able to do - But will sure as hell give it my all.

Feedback is appreciated.

Nites


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2008)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> My question (or rather a precursor to the question) I have read that people have had their ear's cleaned (Syringed, flushed etc.) to remove any ear wax and such, and have gained upwards of 10dB in hearing test results. Does cleaning the ears REALLY do this? I haven't had an ear cleaning in well over a decade so lord knows what crap is inside my head. Thoughts and opinion's?



Apparently, it may.  Googled a few key words and came up with this.



> CONCLUSION: Ear syringing improved hearing threshold in a substantial proportion of patients. An even larger proportion reported an improvement in symptoms. It was not possible to predict which patients would benefit.



According to the study, improvements ranged between 15 dB and 36 dB.  Same study seen here (different medical publication).

On a side note, I would advise you to see your doctor anyway.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Mar 2008)

Before you panic just go do what they told you to do. Go see your doctor. Get the paperwork and tests that was asked for. Save the panic and rants for later. These are things that happen.



			
				Niteshade said:
			
		

> My rant:
> I find it interesting all these requirements are springing up now. It sure would have been nice to have been told all these things beforehand and I would have been prepared prior to the



These requirements did not just "spring up". You failed one of the medical tests and that all there is to it. The CFRC medical staff wants you to see a doctor in order to confirm these results or see if you do in fact meet the requirements for entry into the CF. Would you rather the CF say "you failed so goodbye, get out of the building before the hounds catch you" ?


----------



## Niteshade (15 Mar 2008)

Wow. you guys are good. Thanks for the pick me up, it makes me feel good knowing I have a shot.

As for my doctor: I love the guy and we talk often. I have no issues seeing him as I hold him in very high regard.

Keep you all posted - and thanks 

Nites


----------



## Towards_the_gap (19 Mar 2008)

One thing to note Niteshade: ( and I mean no offense by this)

But at 5'9'' and 227, regardless of muscle mass/body fat ratio, you are technically obese, according to BMI calculations. Yours is 33.5. I have no doubt of your physical strength, however you also need aerobic fitness. Instead of 2 hours of gym daily try including 2 hours of aerobic training, mainly running/cycling/walking, 2-3 times a week.

Whilst many people dispute the validity of BMI's, the fact is that if you are obese you are more likely to be injured during training as your body is under greater stress than someone with a lower BMI. I standby to be corrected on this by more informed medical experts.

Regardless, best of luck, and keep at it!


----------



## Niteshade (19 Mar 2008)

Hey no offense taken 

However, a high BMI score does not mean one is obese. Case in point body builders. These guys pack on massive amounts of weight in muscle and maintain body fat ratio's in the 4%-10% range. Are they obese? Good lord no - quite the opposite. We all know muscle weighs more than fat.

Because I have been weight training and have spent less time on Cardio, I will admit my cardio has suffered. But I have since about a month ago changed my workout to about 1 hour-1 1/2 hours of weight training, with about 1/2 to 1 hour of cardio (treadmill, cross-trainers).

Thanks for the concern, and your opinion - I consider it all.

Nites


----------



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2008)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> .............. But I have since about a month ago changed my workout to about 1 hour-1 1/2 hours of weight training, with about 1/2 to 1 hour of cardio (treadmill, cross-trainers).
> 
> Thanks for the concern, and your opinion - I consider it all.
> 
> Nites



Get off the treadmill and get outside and run.  Treadmills do not make you a runner, as you will soon enough learn.  (Read some of the Threads on Running for better advice.)


----------



## B0nes (19 Mar 2008)

Too many people knock on treds. They are fine to run on it just depends on what you are doing. The only real difference is there is no wind resistence but lets not forget wind resistance outside can turn into a tail wind just as easy. There are no real hills but you can increase the grade. Also outside the ground can slope and be easier than running on a tred.  If your running on a track the only difference is potential wind.

The one major thing about training with a tred that the outside will never be able to do is if you have a weak mind. The set speed on the tred really makes you run hard therefore working the muscles longer and harder at a consistent pace before dropping down if you have to. Outside it is very hard to gauge what speeds you are moving at so therefore less effective at working your muscles hard overall (once again its all depended on what you are training to do).

In the winter if you have jerks that don't shovel and salt their side walks your not going to get nearly as effective runs as you would in summer so once again tred mills are the better choice to maintane endurace.

It's a simple matter of knowing how to train with a tred properly and understanding the differences. One is unnatural but overall is just as effective. Although in the summer you might as well be out in a field running since its a hell of a lot easier on your joints and cartiledge which the tred can not match.


----------



## midgetcop (21 Mar 2008)

B0nes said:
			
		

> It's a simple matter of knowing how to train with a tred properly and understanding the differences. One is unnatural but overall is just as effective.



I will have to respectively disagree with you on that one. 

The treadmill was useful when I was a beginner, but didn't translate very well once I started running on a track/outside. And that's ultimately what we're training for, right? The best way to train is to mimic as closely as possible what you're specifically trying to improve on. i.e. you get better at pushups by doing pushups, etc. 

But, hey, if you can make the tread work for you, then by all means.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (21 Mar 2008)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> Case in point body builders. These guys pack on massive amounts of weight in muscle and maintain body fat ratio's in the 4%-10% range. Are they obese? Good lord no - quite the opposite. We all know muscle weighs more than fat.



But are they truly fit?

Good on ya for taking all the points on board. As previously stated by far more informed individuals, get outside and introduce your feet to pavement. Alternate long slow steady runs with interval/sprint training sessions, and replace the weight training with body weight exercises, pull-ups, push-ups, dips and sit-ups. Oh and squats, never forget the power of squats.


----------



## medicineman (21 Mar 2008)

One of the big problems we had in the 80's/90's with BMI calculations was that people failed to read the fine print and take body composition into account - thus people with high BMI's would often have to have a dunk test and body fat measurements done.  I've seen people rejected for service due to high BMI  that had next to no body fat on them - the person who called them unfit again didn't read the fine print.  A high BMI doesn't automatically mean a person is obese - just heavy for their height.  However, I have seen alot of people that are in fact as strong as mules, lift weights all the time, but are also lifting another one - their gut.  Those guys would then be considered obese.

MM


----------



## Great white Hype (25 Mar 2008)

Part 1: Assessing Your Risk
According to the NHLBI guidelines, assessment of overweight involves using three key measures:

body mass index (BMI)

waist circumference, and 

risk factors for diseases and conditions associated with obesity. 
The BMI is a measure of your weight relative to your height and waist circumference measures abdominal fat. Combining these with information about your additional risk factors yields your risk for developing obesity-associated diseases. 

What is Your Risk?
1.  Body Mass Index (BMI)
BMI is a reliable indicator of total body fat, which is related to the risk of disease and death. The score is valid for both men and women but it does have some limits. The limits are:

*It may overestimate body fat in athletes and others who have a muscular build. 
It may underestimate body fat in older persons and others who have lost muscle mass. *


----------

